# 2019-2020 07 DA coaching changes



## Futbolgolden (Sep 28, 2019)

This year quite a few U13 DA clubs have changed up there coaching bench. LA surf, LAFC, LA Galaxy, TFA to name a few. When comparing recent results from the few games and tournaments since pre and start of the season, Also factoring in player movement, I feel there is a noticeable difference. Teams that were once dominating are now much weaker (LA Galaxy, TFA) and vice versa (LA Surf, FC Goldenstate) Is it due to the current 07 coaches? Is it too early to guage the rest of the season? Could the overall field of  talent  be more even this year?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Sep 28, 2019)

I think the field size and introduction of tactics is exposing some coaches. 
There have been a couple games where I’ve been really surprised at the coaching. 
I’ll give them the benefit of the doubt, but I felt like a couple coaches were unable to adjust their team. Could be because they didn’t see it, couldn’t communicate it or could be their players couldn’t implement the needed changes. 
So, I think we have several really good coaches at the 07 level who are able to beat “better teams” with ok players by tactical dominance. 

Now, that doesn’t ring true in every situation because surely Cienfuegos knows more about soccer than all of us yet LAG are weak. I do know some parents aren’t his biggest fan but he certainly has the pedigree.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 1, 2019)

Futbolgolden said:


> This year quite a few U13 DA clubs have changed up there coaching bench. LA surf, LAFC, LA Galaxy, TFA to name a few. When comparing recent results from the few games and tournaments since pre and start of the season, Also factoring in player movement, I feel there is a noticeable difference. Teams that were once dominating are now much weaker (LA Galaxy, TFA) and vice versa (LA Surf, FC Goldenstate) Is it due to the current 07 coaches? Is it too early to guage the rest of the season? Could the overall field of  talent  be more even this year?


It's really hard to evaluate coaching with the '07s because there has been so much player movement after the big cuts (going from 2 9v9 to 1 11v11). LA Surf went fully-funded which has allowed them to draw from a broader talent pool and '07 TFA has been a mess for a while (club and DA). Can't speak to FCGS and the Galaxy.


----------



## Bad Sushi (Oct 1, 2019)

focomoso said:


> It's really hard to evaluate coaching with the '07s because there has been so much player movement after the big cuts (going from 2 9v9 to 1 11v11). LA Surf went fully-funded which has allowed them to draw from a broader talent pool and '07 TFA has been a mess for a while (club and DA). Can't speak to FCGS and the Galaxy.


LA Surf was fully funded last year as well.  But the 07s only acquired 1 new player over the summer.  All others were holdovers from the end of last season.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 2, 2019)

Bad Sushi said:


> LA Surf was fully funded last year as well.  But the 07s only acquired 1 new player over the summer.  All others were holdovers from the end of last season.


With LA Surf, I'm sure the coaching change had a big impact.


----------



## Futbolgolden (Oct 2, 2019)

Yes, Coach (Rod) Radames Lafaurie, LA Surf,  has made a really good impact with LA Surf. Going undefeated into the season with a team that is and has truly developed. Being that they maintained the same roster, it seems as though things are looking very bright for Surf. The team looks strong overall. Total Futbol on the other hand has new coach David Zilpa and has proven to be on a downward slump. This years lineup looks overall weaker compared to last seasons team. Definitely lack luster of anything I've ever seen with Total Futbol in terms of speed, aggression and overall skill level. Player movement and coaching have to be the main factors involved. LA Galaxy has had mixed results with both player movement and coaching changes. Seems a bit rocky but nothing that seems to worrisome in terms of what future games may hold. Time will tell if they can improve and fix the kinks. FC Golden seems to be the most surprising here. Overall the team looks the strongest against big rivals LAFC. Both defensive and offensive, skill level and coaching. Very impressive so far, only time will tell. Still very early in the season. It's going to be an interesting season, for sure


----------



## Futbolgolden (Oct 2, 2019)

What other DA clubs are fully funded aside from LA Surf? What exactly does fully funded entail? No uniform costs? No registration fee?


----------



## focomoso (Oct 2, 2019)

Futbolgolden said:


> What other DA clubs are fully funded aside from LA Surf? What exactly does fully funded entail? No uniform costs? No registration fee?


The ones I know of are LAFC, Galaxy, TFA, LAUFA, Pateadores, LA Surf and (I think) Golden State. How deep this goes depends on the team. Some are 100% you don't pay for anything, others you do pay a little, but nothing like club fees. 

This is all on the boys side. I don't know about the girls.


----------



## Kante (Oct 3, 2019)

focomoso said:


> The ones I know of are LAFC, Galaxy, TFA, LAUFA, Pateadores, LA Surf and (I think) Golden State. How deep this goes depends on the team. Some are 100% you don't pay for anything, others you do pay a little, but nothing like club fees.
> 
> This is all on the boys side. I don't know about the girls.


pats and FCG are fully funded down to u13, or just u15 and above?


----------



## KR16 (Oct 3, 2019)

Kante said:


> pats and FCG are fully funded down to u13, or just u15 and above?


Pats is fully funded at U16 and above.


----------

